# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة فك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ t359 على التورنادو.

## bodr41

*طريقة فك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ t359 على التورنادو*          *1- نشغل الجهاز عادي*    * 2- نركب الرمز # 782872 #* لادخال الجهاز في وضع Qualcomm Mode* *  3- نوصل كابل usb لجهاز 5130* * 4- نعرف الجهاز Samsung Qualcomm usb Driver* *  5- نضغط على الاختيار Mobile Info وبمجرد قراءة المعلومات من الجهاز نقوم بازالة البطارية وكابل ال usb* *  6-نزيل العلامة من مربع الاختيار Qualcomm Mode* *  7-ننتظر لثوان ثم نضغط على الاختيار QCDI Infoمع توصيل كابل RJ45 وبعد الانتظار لوقت قصير سيتم قراءة الرموز فك الشفرة بنجاح.*               تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  784 * 523.           BODR41

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي بدر
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## SAMPUTER

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sad_heart

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

